# Crayfish Morph vs. Phase



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

There seems to be allot of confusion about the color of crayfish. There are two definitions for color on a crayfish; there is a “Phase” and a “Morph.” For example: a blue phase means that the crayfish is going through a phase of its life in which its color is blue—this is different from its adult coloration. In a different example: a blue morph means that the genetics of the crayfish have been “morphed” through selective breeding to ensure that the crayfish will be blue as an adult. Note that a blue morph can also have a different color phase within its life cycle, like a white phase, but after a couple of molts it will start to turn blue. 


Just for info.

Mike


----------

